# Crooked House, April 2012



## TranKmasT (Apr 16, 2012)

After a few weeks of UE drought, *Donebythehands* came up with a plan to go a bit further afield than I'm used you and visit this wonderfull little place. 



No history on the place. 










Nice open plan kitchen.









. 






































































How fitting.










































One for Happyshopper's scrap book.




































Some nice old beams in the attic.








*Thanks for looking:thumb*​


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh wow!! this place is awesome. great pics, the maskman in the mirror has shit me up but other then that really like it.


----------



## suzyj (Apr 16, 2012)

what a gem. love it! thanks.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

It looks exactly like it did when I was there last, except for the strange looking demon image in the mirror ;-) 

I love that place.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 16, 2012)

Stuff of fairy tales and all things wonderful.

Love it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2012)

great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuboard (Apr 16, 2012)

Excellent work man, awesome location and pictures!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 16, 2012)

wowwww !!!! that's a bit good.

nice one and thanks for posting


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice and some great things there to photograph!


----------



## deathhormone (Apr 18, 2012)

wow! You've made it look better somehow from the other pics I saw(they were good photos too) I was gonna tag along with you and Donebythehands on this one. Sadly I had already plans. Would love to hit this place up sometime soon tho.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 18, 2012)

Great photo's



TranKmasT;220291[ATTACH=full said:


> 123214[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/CENTER]



Pretty certain there used to be a cabinet under the mirror, or am I going crazy?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 18, 2012)

Bad quoting there!! The mirror with the mask haha


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Apr 25, 2012)

I love this place!

And i agree with deathhormone!! You have really opened my perspective up of this place, it looked really small and cramped up, and there looks like theres so much to it!!

i must visit at somepoint!!

Thank you!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 25, 2012)

This place always delivers! Good work there


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 26, 2012)

Great pictures Love the picture of the Brasso girls lol


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 26, 2012)

deathhormone said:


> wow! You've made it look better somehow from the other pics I saw(they were good photos too) I was gonna tag along with you and Donebythehands on this one. Sadly I had already plans. Would love to hit this place up sometime soon tho.


too busy being whipped


----------

